# NEWBIE MANUAL: Links to Useful/Important Threads



## msa (Aug 6, 2009)

Something happened to the other thread...so here's a new one. These are all the links that I find important, though there are many more out there. But these should help you get started (if you're a newbie) or brush up on your haircare knowledge (if you're a veteran).

Basics:
Favorite threads/stickies
Newcomer's guide to starting out
Regimen Building for Newbies
Mane and Chic 101-Beginner's Guide to Hair

Now that you've learned a little something, you're probably itching to go buy some new shiny products. STOP. Sit down. Read this first!

Breakage:
Hair Breakage 101
Doing Everything Right and Your Hair is Still Breaking

Protein:
Protein/Moisture Balance
To Clear the Air About Protein
Protein in the Ingredients Does Not Necessarily Mean it's a Protein Conditioner
Why do a lot of hydrating products have keratin protein in them?
Please please please read the articles on protein!

Porosity
Gymfreak's Porosity Blog Series: Part 1, Part 2, Part 3
CurlChemistorosity and Curly Hair
Porosity: The Forgotten Step
Porosity: The Uses of Baking Soda and ACV

Co-wash/Pre-poo/DC: 
What is a cowash?
Prepoo vs. Cowash vs. DC
Definition of Deep Condition
*Not All Conditioners Can Deep Condition!!!*
Dr. Ali Syed (Chemist): The Right Way to Condition Series
Part 1
Part 2
Part 3
Part 4

Moisturizing/Sealing:
How do you moisturize/seal?
How do you moisturize?
How often do you moisturize?
What is the best, most moisturizing natural oil?

Ayurveda/Henna:
Ayurveda Support Thread
Do y'all henna?
A new henna thread

Braids/Weaves:
Braids 101
New to weaves, here are some definite don'ts!

Heat:



Why       is it bad to use oil when pressing/flat ironing?: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=114270
Weekly       Heat. What are you all afraid of? : http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=354025
Folicular       degeneration from using heat: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=328589
Flat ironing is considered indirect heat?: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=318207
You can have healthy hair with regular heat use: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=110350
A question for those who fear heat?: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=251239
Interesting article about heat protection: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=1800424
Links to heat threads/articles: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=6522175&postcount=62
Straightening facts, How hot is too hot?: http://thenaturalhaven.blogspot.com/2009/05/straightening-factshow-hot-is-too-hot.html

 Relaxers



The       science of preventing relaxer damage by using silk: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=112817&highlight=silk+proteins
Your       Complete Guide to Safely Applying Chemical Relaxers: http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/320975/guide_to_safely_applying_chemical_relaxers.html
Relaxers:       Lye? Or No Lye? Which is Better for you?: http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/352470/is_lye_or_nolye_chemical_relaxing_better.html
Self-Relaxer       Support Thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=157899
Stretcher’s       Support Thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=118195


Best pics of relaxed heads.

Lye V. No Lye, Protein v. Ceramides (Everyone should read this, relaxed or not).

Naturals:



Naturals:       worst mistakes you ever made as a natural: http://longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=223081
Best       Pics of Natural Hair/Heads: A thread of encouragement: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=168146
Naturals       that Straighten: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=298845
2009       Natural Support Thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=329109
Do’s       and Don’ts of Natural Hair: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=54752
Must       Have’s for Maintaining Natural Hair: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=266511
Transitioner’s       Support Thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=312457


Inspiration (for natural & relaxed): Waistlength & Beyond: Names and Regimens
Blogs      (These are just the ones I could remember off the top of my head and      definitely not a full list.)


www.urbancurlz.com
http://thenaturalhaven.blogspot.com/
http://keepitsimplesista.blogspot.com/
http://www.maneandchic.blogspot.com/
www.bglhonline.com
www.curlynikki.com
http://www.longhairdontcare.net/
http://www.theantihairslave.blogspot.com/
http://www.relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.com/
http://www.afrobella.com/
http://www.hairsmystory.com/
www.dralisyed.com


If there are other links, please please add them to this thread. That way we can have it all in one place!

*Happy Hair Growing!*


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Aug 7, 2009)

i like u msa


----------



## msa (Aug 7, 2009)

I meant to add some links about shedding, since that's a common issue here on LHCF. Depending on what you read, humans shed 25-150 hairs per day. So if you find that after not coming for a few days or having a protective style in for a month that you end up with a lot of hair coming out when you detangle, it's actually not a big deal. It's healthy and it's normal.

A good explanation of hair...and the telogen phase (shedding phase):
http://www.webmd.com/skin-problems-and-treatments/hair-loss/science-hair

Hair Care. Shedding or breakage? Understanding the difference.
http://www.associatedcontent.com/ar...hedding_or_breakage_understanding.html?cat=69

Embrace your shedding! (this thread is tailored toward those who are using "growth aids").
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=295447


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Aug 7, 2009)

yeah i just took some twists out and hair was everywhere... and i freaked... 
but then when I clarified it was thicker than before...


----------



## soon2bsl (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks MSA for all this info. This will definitely keep me busy for a while!


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 7, 2009)

this is awesome
a lot to absorb for a newbie, all of this info needs to be read and reread
thanks so much msa for taking the time to put this together!!!!
you are always super helpful.


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Aug 7, 2009)

Awesome! And um, may I suggest this?
LHCF Acronyms and Abbreviations
You all were killing me with the acronyms when I first got here.


----------



## msa (Aug 7, 2009)

SweetSpirit86 said:


> Awesome! And um, may I suggest this?
> LHCF Acronyms and Abbreviations
> You all were killing me with the acronyms when I first got here.



Thanks, I forgot about that one.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 7, 2009)

subscribing...


----------



## HauteHairGurl (Aug 7, 2009)

MSA, thank you for posting this again! Subscribing!


----------



## Ozma (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you MSA! I just spent an hour trying to find links and archived threads. You read my mind.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks MSA!  I was looking for this!


----------



## kami11213 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for this MSA... I'm not a newbie but I'll be subscribing!


----------



## msa (Aug 8, 2009)

You're welcome ladies!


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 8, 2009)

Subscribingggg...THANKS, MSA!


----------



## MonPetite (Aug 8, 2009)

Great Idea, OP!


----------



## msa (Aug 9, 2009)

Bump for the morning crew.


----------



## NappyMD (Aug 9, 2009)

STICKY if I ever saw one! A lot of others could go


----------



## ajacks (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks msa! Very useful links


----------



## msa (Aug 10, 2009)

Newbie Naturals...Don't forget the basics.


----------



## lav123 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks! just what i was looking for.


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

you are very thoughtful! thank you!


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 10, 2009)

msa said:


> Newbie Naturals...Don't forget the basics.


 
you are so right on time!  Love it!!  THANKS!


----------



## shae101s (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm not a newbie..but this thread is def a sub!! Very informative. Thanks MSA!!


----------



## shae101s (Aug 10, 2009)

oh yeh..my blog could be added please:

www.afroniquelyyou.com

It's a natural hair care blog.


----------



## jerseygurl (Aug 10, 2009)

This thread should be a STICKY. Nice job msa


----------



## msa (Aug 11, 2009)

Lye v. No-Lye, Protein v. Ceramides

Super important and informative thread. Read it!


----------



## msa (Aug 12, 2009)

Bumping for the newbies!


----------



## finickyone (Aug 13, 2009)

WOW, a huge thank you to Msa! This should definitely stay bumped to the front until its made a sticky!


----------



## tocktick (Aug 14, 2009)

Co-sign with the suggestions that this should be a sticky. Great job, Msa


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 14, 2009)

This has great information. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## msa (Aug 14, 2009)

Gymfreak's Porosity Series....I don't think she ever finished it but there is loads of information that is really important.

Part 1
Part 2
Part 3


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 14, 2009)

Msa you out did yourself this time girl.  This is way better than the first.  Subscribing.  Thanks for your hard work and help to everyone.


----------



## Kacie (Aug 15, 2009)

This should be in the "Favorite Stickies" thread.  It was very kind of you to compile all of this info MSA.


----------



## msa (Aug 15, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Msa you out did yourself this time girl.  This is way better than the first.  Subscribing.  Thanks for your hard work and help to everyone.



I think I added more stuff this time...I had only saved some of the threads in a document from the last one. Believe me, I couldn't have done it if other people hadn't asked really good questions or bumped old threads that had great information.

I hope that everyone will add threads that they find useful. That will help all of us learn.


----------



## Bulletproof (Aug 15, 2009)

OT but I did some silly product junkie business this weak that caused some breakage, good thing I am transitioning, but each time I think about the damage I caused unto myself I see msa signature of tempest bledsoe giving me the hmph, you know better look. Thanks for always providing great information.


----------



## msa (Aug 16, 2009)

kayex said:


> OT but I did some silly product junkie business this weak that caused some breakage, good thing I am transitioning, but each time I think about the damage I caused unto myself I see msa signature of *tempest bledsoe giving me the hmph, you know better look*. Thanks for always providing great information.



I see her face every time I try to go to bed without something on my head so you're not alone.

Another really really informative thread: Porosity: The Uses of Baking Soda & ACV


----------



## Tmochava (Aug 16, 2009)

This is such a great thread. Glad I came across this especially being a newbie transitioning to natural hair.


----------



## msa (Aug 16, 2009)

Deep Conditioning:

Definition of Deep Condition
Not ALL conditioners can DEEP CONDITION!!!


----------



## msa (Aug 16, 2009)

I just found out about these today! If you haven't read the Curl Chemist's articles, you need to.

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/author/tonyamckay


----------



## msa (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## TyHill21 (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you so much-I felt a little overwhelmed when I joined.  This is great!!!

Thx


----------



## msa (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## LaBelleLL (Aug 19, 2009)

Amazing thread. Thanks so much msa! This will be of tremedous help.


----------



## msa (Aug 20, 2009)

Bumpity bump.


----------



## msa (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 24, 2009)

This is great!! Thank you, msa!


----------



## msa (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## msa (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## peachfuzzz (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you so much MSA!


----------



## msa (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## msa (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## prettyw/pink (Sep 29, 2009)

This is actually what I needed.


----------



## peachfuzzz (Oct 9, 2009)

subscribing to read later


----------



## msa (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## waterlily_queen (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you soooo much. This is exactly what I needed....


----------



## msa (Oct 30, 2009)

Added links to the heat section.


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Oct 30, 2009)

Good job compiling this MSA!


----------



## msa (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## La Colocha (Nov 14, 2009)

Bumping ........................


----------



## cuddlez_72 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you so much.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 9, 2010)

Bumping for the newbies.....................


----------



## peachfuzzz (Mar 30, 2010)

Bumpity bump


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 30, 2010)

good bump.  

Why isn't this a sticky yet?


----------



## islanchile (Mar 31, 2010)

I've been lurking for a month but, after seeing this thread, I couldn't stand to be a lurker anymore.  I officially subscribed to LHCF.

This is incredible information.  You ladies are amazing!

Thank you so much.


----------



## freecurl (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you for this post. I'm also relatively new and I appreciate how organized and thorough this welcome list is.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 8, 2010)

Bumping for my friend "C" and any other newbies who need this.


----------



## Chan_USMC (Aug 8, 2010)

Sticky Please??


----------



## EleganceUnleashed (Aug 8, 2010)

*Thanks! **subscribing*


----------



## StopMakingSense (Aug 8, 2010)

Very excited about this thread; thanks for bumping.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 3, 2010)

This should be the first thing newbies see when they sign up!


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 30, 2010)

Bumping for all the newbies and for the vets who need a refresher!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 17, 2011)

Bumping again....


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm gonna keep bumping this 'til it becomes a sticky.......


----------



## blueberryd (Mar 16, 2011)

tHanks for the bizzump! lol..this is great info for newbies and the not-so-newbies.
This is such a great reference thread--soooooooooo SUBBING!


----------



## twatombl (Mar 16, 2011)

Bumping for newbies/lurkers that are overwhelmed and need all the help they can get (waving)


----------



## ebsalita (Mar 16, 2011)

twatombl said:


> Bumping for newbies/lurkers that are overwhelmed and need all the help they can get (waving)



 really appreciate this - I've just this week tried to get serious about moisturising and understanding porosity etc.  This is perfect I can't wait to get stuck into all this info and see what works for my hair


----------



## babyu21 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have been here for a while but this info is always great to reread.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 15, 2011)

Bumping.......


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 30, 2011)

Bumping again....


----------



## sunnieb (May 20, 2011)

I haven't bumped this in a few weeks, so..........

Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 5, 2011)

AryaStarr258 - Here's a thread you might find useful.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Sep 7, 2011)

end

can we bump this daily. Or make it a sticky please.

There alot of new posters who need this start. 

I know it helped me  when I first joined.


----------



## toufa (Sep 7, 2011)

msa said:


> Something happened to the other thread...so here's a new one. These are all the links that I find important, though there are many more out there. But these should help you get started (if you're a newbie) or brush up on your haircare knowledge (if you're a veteran).
> 
> Basics:
> Favorite threads/stickies
> ...



Hello.  Thank you very much for putting all this info together in one place! And thank you guys for bumping it for the newbies!  Really looking forward to reading these!

Toufa


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Sep 7, 2011)

*Damn. This Is A Good Thread.*


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 7, 2011)

but


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 8, 2011)

JeterCrazed - it's ok to feel nervous in the beginning, I know I did.

Don't jump on bandwagons, just take it one day at a time.

Nix08 - yee haaa!  We got another relaxed head on the board!

Sent from my Comet


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 8, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> JeterCrazed - it's ok to feel nervous in the beginning, I know I did.
> 
> Don't jump on bandwagons, just take it one day at a time.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much!  I'm gonna follow that advice and work on one thing at a time. 1st stop: moisture/protein balance. Next stop, clay masks. I'm already a product junkie. I don't need any enablers 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 11, 2011)

kaytorry - this is one of the best threads on here.....


----------



## Damaged but not out (Sep 11, 2011)

let me just put this closer to the top


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 12, 2011)

Damaged but not out said:


> end
> 
> can we bump this daily. Or make it a sticky please.
> 
> ...



This used to be a sticky.  I am not sure why it was removed as there was plenty of great info here.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Sep 12, 2011)

^^^ Was it? I kno msa had it in her signature, and she posted alot, so ppl would click the links. I remember ppl asking for it to be a sticky.

Either way I will continue to bump it, too many newbies asking the same questions.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 19, 2011)

Bump bump bump

Sent from my Comet


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 22, 2011)

:Bump:

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## MsDee14 (Sep 23, 2011)

I needed this


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 28, 2011)

*cough* Ahem...


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 2, 2011)

great thread...lots of info. subbing.


----------



## Majestye (Nov 9, 2011)

Subbing! Thanks


----------



## felic1 (Nov 13, 2011)

boy, is this great or what??!!


----------



## wheezy807 (Nov 13, 2011)

I see it was added to the Favorite Stickies Sticky.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 14, 2011)

wheezy807 said:


> I see it was added to the Favorite Stickies Sticky.



Awesome!


----------



## ndgriffin (Sep 22, 2012)

Years later....need to say thank you!!!! Subbing


----------



## Isis33 (Apr 17, 2013)

msa

Hiya, I don't know if there's something wrong with my PC, but the link for Protein/Moisture Balance doesn't seem to be working.  I have only checked the protein links so far and all but that one seems to be working fine.

I hope it can be corrected, because it is a topic I would like to read upon.

Thanks in advance


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 17, 2013)

I've never seen this thread. Great info!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 17, 2013)

Isis33 Welcome! Msa is no longer here.  The link worked for me.  Here's the info so you can see it:

_In articles past, I've given my take on the protein/moisture balance for black hair care and focused my work on teaching mostly hair care newbies how to understand the balance. However, today I am writing about overconditioning via overzealous moisturization-- a phenomenon that I've seen play out over and over again in the hair forum world. Interestingly, overconditioning is not so much a problem among newbies, but rather among those who've been around hair care much longer. Now before I get into the meat of the discussion, let me preface my statements by giving the mandatory "what works for some, may not work for all" speech. Obviously overconditioning, and the product usage patterns that tend to encourage it, vary from person to person. There are no official normative standards here, and as with all things hair-- the only hard fast rule is that there are no hard fast rules. "Too much" for one head may be "too little" for another, etc. Therefore, all suggestions and advice, including this article, should be taken with a grain of salt and weighed and evaluated against your unique situation. With that said, let's talk overconditioning!

Out in the "real world" overconditioning, or "tipping too far" on the moisture side of the protein/moisture balance, is virtually rare. Most ladies who aren't particularly into hair care rarely use true moisturizing hair products, and when they do-it's often sparingly. When hair breakage problems arise, this group tends to reach for heavy protein reconstructors that clearly state that they are formulated to prevent breakage. Because most moisturizing products do not tout their breakage reduction or strengthening capabilities on their bottles and packaging, these ladies tend to skip them over when breakage problems arise. Later, when these ladies find their way onto hair forums around the web, they are typically instructed to reduce their use of proteins and increase their moisture levels. 99.9% of the time, this infusion of moisture and increase in washing and deep conditioning frequency stops the breakage and gets their hair growing and healthy.

The problem of overconditioning seems to arise once the individual has been indoctrinated into all things hair. By now, she has figured out which products are protein-based and which are more moisture leaning-and here, the tendency to over moisturize tends to develop. She develops an aversion to protein and throws all of her resources into achieving a perpetual "moisture high." The proliferation of true "protein overload" stories may have gotten her to this point! She knows that there is a gentle, often tricky balance to maintain but she puts all of her eggs in her moisturizing basket just to be safe. She may even realize that different proteins have different properties, and some actually improve the hair's elasticity rather than toughen the strands-but she's not taking any chances with protein period. This aversion causes her to moisturize and overcondition her hair until the cows come home often through:

    overzealous "baggying"
    back-to-back conditioner washes that don't allow the hair to ever dry
    regular lengthy/ overnight deep conditionings
    keeping the hair wet in general (water or oil) for extended periods of time without a break
    the complete elimination of protein products altogether. 

She may have taken my "err on the side of moisture" advice to heart just a little too much! Yes, protein overload is problematic-and it can take a while to correct, but overconditioning also has its own set of issues.

We are indeed dealing with a precarious balance, and we have to keep in mind that each product session affects this balance in some way. If you are "erring on the side of moisture" with each and every product you are using in a given period, it stands to reason that eventually you will have gone too far over into overconditioning land. The same can be said for overzealous protein users. The thing is, choosing moisture when in doubt almost always works for "newbies"-ladies who are just in the initial weeks and months of getting into their hair regimen. It can also work in those uncertain clutch situations for hair vets too, but it should not itself be the basis for your balance and regimen. It is simply a temporary strategy, and those who've been around a bit must be careful to avoid falling into the overconditioning trap. It is not a difficult trap to fall into either. Hair that is getting infused with moisture on a regular basis tends to feel really soft and nice-at first. This softness contrasts greatly with the beginnings of protein overload which tend to have the hair feeling crispy and dry much sooner. The softness can become addictive, but a strong protein infrastructure is needed to offer support/strength to that softness, improve the hair's porosity, and increase the likelihood that moisture gets in and stays in where it needs to be.
Then over time, overconditioned hair becomes porous and starts to develop its own sort of dryness as a result. Excessive conditioning with only moisture-based conditioners weakens the hair's protein binding structure which in turn increases the hair's porosity. The increased porosity causes moisture to pass in, then right back out just as quickly. Hair that is overconditioned then begins to feel dry, weak, limp and flat, no matter how much additional conditioning is done to it. The key is to use protein and moisture together, varying the ratios to keep your hair balanced.

Who needs more restructuring proteins?
Chemically treated hair needs more moisture and protein conditioning than non-treated heads of hair. If you are relaxed and/or color-treated, and you've been several weeks and/or months without some form of protein conditioning you should anticipate problems with overconditioning to eventually arise. Those who've undergone chemical services need extra protein supplementation with their moisture on a regular basis. The schedule of product use will vary from head to head as always; however, the basic nature of those services makes protein restructuring a necessity for chemically treated populations. Overconditioning chemically treated hair almost always results in porosity isssues down the line if regular protein is not added to regimen to provide strength to the hair's infrastructure.

How do you know if you are overconditioning?
1.) Stretchy, gummy, limp/lank hair.
The number one sign of overconditioning is simply limp, stretchy, gummy feeling hair. This stretchiness can occur with or without hair breakage. Though the hair is typically very soft when it is in an overconditioned state, it is this softness that can cause it to eventually break, often with little manipulation. Stretchiness without breakage is the first warning sign that protein is needed to strengthen the hair. When your hair reaches a degree of pliability (stretch factor) that is acceptable to you, introduce a bit of protein to help your hair maintain this level of moisturization. Remember--The protein/moisture balance is not about having to experience breakage on one end before correcting, and then starting to feel breakage on the other side before correcting that. What you do NOT want to do is wait for the breakage to happen before you start correcting with protein. Breakage is the final warning sign.

2.) No moisture retention, chronic dryness
One other sign of overconditioning is that your hair is not retaining moisture, and feels porous. As stated above, overconditioning leads to porosity issues- though, in a less invasive way compared to chemical treatments like chemical relaxing or coloring.

3.) Low protein use and belong to a chemically vulnerable population
You may be over-conditioning your hair if you belong to one of the vulnerable, chemically treated populations listed above, and you haven't given your hair even a light protein boost in months.

How I Balance with Protein
I use two product lines exclusively on my hair-Kenra for moisture and Joico for protein. When I plan to deep condition my hair, I often use a combination of these two lines for a customized conditioning experience. So on hand, I'll have:

• Joico Moisture Recovery Balm or Joico K-Pac (protein line)
• Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner or Kenra Platinum Conditioner (moisture line)

You can use whichever products you like for your moisture and protein needs. The ratios of the products you use will help you achieve a customized balance, and will depend on your exact mission at the time.

For example, If I'm using protein just for moisture assistance-meaning my hair needs a more moisture-focused conditioning session -- I use just a little of the lighter protein conditioner. (For me that is about a nickel sized amount of Joico Moisture recovery mixed with a bunch of Kenra). If I'm using protein to try to maintain my regular moisture/protein balance when its fairly balanced right where I want it, no breakage - I'll add a bit more of the Joico Moisture Recovery to the Kenra generally at a 50/50 ratio, or a bit less. If I am trying to correct a balance that has starting to edge a bit too far over onto my moisture side, I'll use the stronger protein conditioner from Joico's K-Pak line and will up the ratio of Joico to Kenra.

Good luck!_


----------



## Isis33 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you sunnieb, you're a star!


----------



## felic1 (Sep 27, 2013)

msa said:


> Something happened to the other thread...so here's a new one. These are all the links that I find important, though there are many more out there. But these should help you get started (if you're a newbie) or brush up on your haircare knowledge (if you're a veteran).
> 
> Basics:
> Favorite threads/stickies
> ...


 

This is still good information for our newer members!!! Happy Hair Growing!! Welcome to LHCF!!!


----------

